# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Fshataret e vrasin anakonden shtatzane

## Principat

*Fshataret e vrasin anakonden shtatzane*



Anakonda eshte nje gjarperinjte me te medhenj dhe me te rrezikshem.Ata jane gjarperinj, te cilet me teper preferojne te qendrjne ne uje dhe per kete shkak jane shume te rrezikshem nen uje.Prandaj ne te thate ata jane te paverejtshem dhe te ngadalshem.Ata preferojne qe prehun separi ta mbysin nen uje dhe me pas ta shfrytezojne per ushqim.
Shpesh ndodhen qe ne filma ti shohim aftesite e ketyre kafsheve.Por per disa takimi me anakondat dhe kafshet e ngjashme eshte perditshmeri.Keshtu eshte edhe rasti me nje fshat ku fshataret kane vrare nje anakonde shtatzane.Anakonda eshte shume e madhe per kete do te bindeni edhe vete.Nga trupi i saj jane nxjerrur rreth 70 anakonda juniora.
Ne media kjo vrasje ka nxjerr diverzitet ne gjykimin per kete ngjarje.Disa mendojne se vrasja e anakondes eshte akt i arsyetueshem, ndersa disa mendojne se edhe ajo ka te drejte te jetoj, si cdo qenie tjeter e sidomos jane te prekur me ate se ajo ka qene shtatzane.

----------


## Erlebnisse

animalistet ate pune kane, te mbrojne qeniet e ndryshme e nuk pyesin se jane te rrezikshem per njeriun. Mire e bene qe e vrane duke shfaroz edhe te tjerat pa dal akoma...

----------


## *suada*

Ueee sa i shpifur. 
Kushedi ca i ben njeriut nje bishe si kjo. I lumte dora kush e vrau.

----------


## loni-loni

Ky fshat ska me ba hajer kurre

----------


## Nice_Boy

_Kështu ndryshe Kijameti s'vjen ka then Exploder-i i forumit_

----------


## zogu kosovar

hehehehehe spo di me thon a kan bo mir a keq

----------


## diita

Gjithe ato gjarperinje i kishte ne bark ajo??
Sa e frikshme!

----------


## Edvin83

> Mans Trouser Snake Kills Him
> 
> Chab Kear, a 36 year-old Cambodian man, was hanging out drinking when he saw a snake swimming in a river.
> 
> Intoxicated the man decided he would jump in and catch the snake in hopes of later selling it later. Chab proceeded to take of his trousers and jump in the river to catch the almost 2 meter Cobra.
> 
> cobra Mans Trouser Snake Kills Him picture
> 
> Successful, he put the snake into his trousers and tied the legs around his waist.
> ...


Nje kober vret nje te dehur pasi e lidh gjarprin me dhune ne pantallonat e tij. Kobra deklaron se pjeserisht kjo vrasje ndodhi si hakmarrje e masakres se anakondes se madhe. Gjarperinj te tjere jane deklaruar se do te hakmerren per anakondat e vrara ne Brazil duke vrare fshataret e trashe braziliane si dhe mbeshtetesit e tyre shqiptare!

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

> Nje kober vret nje te dehur pasi e lidh gjarprin me dhune ne pantallonat e tij. Kobra deklaron se pjeserisht kjo vrasje ndodhi si hakmarrje e masakres se anakondes se madhe. Gjarperinj te tjere jane deklaruar se do te hakmerren per anakondat e vrara ne Brazil duke vrare fshataret e trashe braziliane si dhe mbeshtetesit e tyre shqiptare!


*Bullshit........*

----------


## Daja-GONI

> *Fshataret e vrasin anakonden shtatzane*
> 
> 
> 
> Anakonda eshte nje gjarperinjte me te medhenj dhe me te rrezikshem.Ata jane gjarperinj, te cilet me teper preferojne te qendrjne ne uje dhe per kete shkak jane shume te rrezikshem nen uje.Prandaj ne te thate ata jane te paverejtshem dhe te ngadalshem.Ata preferojne qe prehun separi ta mbysin nen uje dhe me pas ta shfrytezojne per ushqim.
> Shpesh ndodhen qe ne filma ti shohim aftesite e ketyre kafsheve.Por per disa takimi me anakondat dhe kafshet e ngjashme eshte perditshmeri.Keshtu eshte edhe rasti me nje fshat ku fshataret kane vrare nje anakonde shtatzane.Anakonda eshte shume e madhe per kete do te bindeni edhe vete.Nga trupi i saj jane nxjerrur rreth 70 anakonda juniora.
> Ne media kjo vrasje ka nxjerr diverzitet ne gjykimin per kete ngjarje.Disa mendojne se vrasja e anakondes eshte akt i arsyetueshem, ndersa disa mendojne se edhe ajo ka te drejte te jetoj, si cdo qenie tjeter e sidomos jane te prekur me ate se ajo ka qene shtatzane.



Nese nuk gaboj gjarperinjte shumohen me ane te veve . Pra qelin veze . Dhe nuk mbesin shtatzena . Pra edhe lajmi se 70 apo sa gjarperinje i jan nxjerre nga barku , ose tregon per nje rrene ose kjo anakonde para se te mbytej nga fshataret , ka perbire gjarperinjt e vegjel .

Po doni me na tranu me lajme  " senzacionale " . Jeni bere ju disa sikur  TOP CHANAL , dhe si PS e Shqiperise  . Lesho rrene sa te mundesh se diqka me siguri do te mbetet .

----------


## Edvin83

> Nese nuk gaboj gjarperinjte shumohen me ane te veve . Pra qelin veze . Dhe nuk mbesin shtatzena . Pra edhe lajmi se 70 apo sa gjarperinje i jan nxjerre nga barku , ose tregon per nje rrene ose kjo anakonde para se te mbytej nga fshataret , ka perbire gjarperinjt e vegjel .
> 
> Po doni me na tranu me lajme  " senzacionale " . Jeni bere ju disa sikur  TOP CHANAL , dhe si PS e Shqiperise  . Lesho rrene sa te mundesh se diqka me siguri do te mbetet .


Anakonda eshte ovoviviparus: 


> Ovoviviparous, also known as oviviparous, animals develop within eggs that remain within the organism's body up until they hatch or are about to hatch. This strategy of birth is known as ovoviviparity.


Dmth qe te vegjlit dalin nga trupi i anakondes te zhvilluar dhe anakonda nene nuk ben veze!

----------


## Edvin83

> Nese nuk gaboj gjarperinjte shumohen me ane te veve . Pra qelin veze . *Dhe nuk mbesin shtatzena* . .


AHahahahahahahaha, Ahahahahah e bukur kjo  :buzeqeshje: . Si lindin pra, me frymen e shenjte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Daja-GONI

E verete kjo qe thua . Nuk e pasekem ditur . Kam menduar se pasi qe eshte gjarper duhet te shumohet si gjthe te tjeret . Por nuk qenka ashtu . Mesova diqka te re per mua .

Flm. Edvin83

----------


## Edvin83

> E verete kjo qe thua . Nuk e pasekem ditur . Kam menduar se pasi qe eshte gjarper duhet te shumohet si gjthe te tjeret . Por nuk qenka ashtu . Mesova diqka te re per mua .
> 
> Flm. Edvin83


Je i mirepritur!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Tani pse e kan vrare ngaqe ka qen e rrezikshme apo kan qen pak buk ato te fshatit dhe s`kan pas ca me ngrene  :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Gjarpri per tu vra eshte. Ligj natyre luajeni nga te doni!

Ata qe dalin per ti mbrojt gjarperinjt, duhen vrare edhe ata.

----------


## bombona

un personalisht i urrej gjarperinjte po nuk me duket e drejte kjo vrasja keshtu dhe sidomos me te vegjlit ne bark..
nje fenomen i till ka ndollur dhe ne shqiperi po me nje ndyshim te vogel se kan vra ne peshkaqen shtatzene....

----------


## Geri Tr

> *Fshataret e vrasin anakonden shtatzane*
> 
> 
> 
> Anakonda eshte nje gjarperinjte me te medhenj dhe me te rrezikshem.Ata jane gjarperinj, te cilet me teper preferojne te qendrjne ne uje dhe per kete shkak jane shume te rrezikshem nen uje.Prandaj ne te thate ata jane te paverejtshem dhe te ngadalshem.Ata preferojne qe prehun separi ta mbysin nen uje dhe me pas ta shfrytezojne per ushqim.
> Shpesh ndodhen qe ne filma ti shohim aftesite e ketyre kafsheve.Por per disa takimi me anakondat dhe kafshet e ngjashme eshte perditshmeri.Keshtu eshte edhe rasti me nje fshat ku fshataret kane vrare nje anakonde shtatzane.Anakonda eshte shume e madhe per kete do te bindeni edhe vete.Nga trupi i saj jane nxjerrur rreth 70 anakonda juniora.
> Ne media kjo vrasje ka nxjerr diverzitet ne gjykimin per kete ngjarje.Disa mendojne se vrasja e anakondes eshte akt i arsyetueshem, ndersa disa mendojne se edhe ajo ka te drejte te jetoj, si cdo qenie tjeter e sidomos jane te prekur me ate se ajo ka qene shtatzane.


Shume mire kane bere,a thua se cfare bene,ne kete bote o je gjahtari o preja

----------


## Eve

Ne cilin fshat eshte se nuk e lexova kund ne ket teme ?

----------


## Nete

Sa e trishtueshme,mir qe e kan mbyt po qa ju ka dasht me i qel barkun se ......qkas ka.

----------

